# Our Very 1St Outback 26Rs



## SoCalCamper (Feb 28, 2011)

We have just bought our first USED 2004 Outback 26RS. There is no oven and I understand from the original owner that there was an issue that year with ovens. Does anyone out there know if we can still install one now and about how much that costs?

Since we are new to the trailer world we are learning as we go.

Thanks all who have info to share!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

You should be able to install a new unit with an oven. You'll have to redo the cabinet below the stovetop to make room for the over but there's not much more too it. You already have the gas line for the stovetop and there's no other connections needed. Let me know if you need some pictures of one with an oven, it might help with your planning. We use the oven a fair amount and would not want to be without one. I have no idea of how much they cost but it shouldn't be too bad. If you can find an RV salvage yard you can probably pick up one much cheaper.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

SoCalCamper said:


> We have just bought our first USED 2004 Outback 26RS. There is no oven and I understand from the original owner that there was an issue that year with ovens. Does anyone out there know if we can still install one now and about how much that costs?
> 
> Since we are new to the trailer world we are learning as we go.
> 
> Thanks all who have info to share!


Congrats!!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We have a 2004 model that was effected by the 2003/2004 oven recall/shortage. As we enjoy the extra storage space that not having the oven provides us, we kept it that way. We purchased a toaster oven that we are able to move outside under the awning when we want to bake something and not heat the interior of the camper. It stores neatly under the dining bench. Congratulations on the purchase, I'm sure your going to enjoy it.


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

I will second what H2OSprayer said; we also have a 2004 26RS that came to us without an oven and after a very short time I concluded that the storage space provided by not having an oven was more valuable and would get a lot more use than an oven.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We also have a 2004 21RS that did not have an oven. We mostly try camp and so bringing along a toaster oven would not help. We finally put in an oven last year and we love it! We did re-do the cabinet door below, but we just used one of the doors that we took off and cut it down to the right size. We did get an ATWOOD oven so we knew it would fit and low and behold, it fit perfectly. We use it all the time.

The oven was a great MOD!


----------

